# M-Payment...?



## Anonymous (21 August 2005)

Hallo!
Aus einem dummen Versehen bin ich vor ca. 2 wochen auf die Seite .....de gekommen. MEine eigentliche absicht war einen anbieter zu finden bei dem ich umsonst Sms per Internet verschicken kann. So meldete ich mich dort an, indem Ich meine HAndynr. angab und dann ein Passwort zugeschickt bekam. Dieses sollte ich nun eingeben, da es aber irgendwie nicht geklappt hat ging ich runter von der Seite und suchte weiter. Ich bekam jeden Abend 2 sms von wegen mein Auftrag wurde verlänger, ich dachte mir jedoch nichts dabei. GEstern abend wurde mir per Sms mitgeteilt, dass mein KOntostand für die NUtzung deds mobilen ServicesShortpay 71 59,88 Euro beträgtinfos unter smsrechnung.de....auf die Seite ging ich drauf und meldete das Abonnement direkt ab was ich auch per Sms bestätigt bekam. Ich wusste überhaupt nich, dass ich geld bezahlen muss aber bei smsrechnung.de steht dass ich bei angabe der handynr und bestätigung des pAssworts mich auf nen Vertrag einlasse oder so.... Diese Seite (....de) wird von A und M.S  GbR geführt und ich hörte nichts gutes darüber. KOmmt das Geld jetzt auf die HAndyrechnung?? UNd ist dieser Vertrag überhaupt rechtskräftig? ICh meine ich habe keine UNterschrift abgelegt und minderjährig bin ich auch noch...
Ich bin echt aufgeschmissen und wäre für ihre Hilfe sehr dankbar!

Liben gruß, Luna

_kommerzielle URL und  persönliche Daten  gelöscht siehe NUB modaction _


----------



## SEP (21 August 2005)

Dafür gibt's hier einen eigenen Thread (auf die Schrift klicken). Dort geht's weiter ...


----------

